# Eggshare queary



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I eggshare if I've already had ivf and also would it mean that my costs are cheaper? X


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't know if this is relevant but I'm 5ft2 slim dark hair green eyes healthy (work out 4/6 times per week) no known health issues seem to produce plenty top quality embryos just think the ovens not working!  have had 4 pregnancies but no live births x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run, but I don't think there is a straightforward answer to your question! (Is there ever when IVF is concerned?!) Different clinics have different policies regarding previous IVF cycles. I certainly know of women who have had previous (unsuccessful) cycles and have then gone on to egg share. However, if you've done multiple cycles, some clinics will only accept you if you've had a successful cycle ending in a live birth I think.

In terms of the cost reduction, again it depends on the clinic. At mine, if you egg share you only pay the HFEA fee (£75). You would also pay the cost of freezing if there are leftover embryos that you want to keep. So you essentially get an IVF cycle for £75. If you require ICSI you would have to pay for that too, but at significantly reduced cost (I think it works out to about a third of the standard cost of this procedure). I've come across a couple of clinics that don't charge extra for ICSI. And other clinics simply offer you a cycle at a reduced cost (so it isn't 'free' but will be much more affordable).

In my opinion the best place to start is to come up with a shortlist of clinics near you that offer an egg sharing programme. (Of course they don't need to be near where you live, but it makes the treatment much easier.) This is what I did. Most of the clinics have good websites with a decent amount of information about their programmes. I then did a bit more research on each of these clinics and got some feedback from previous patients. (This website is very handy for that sort of thing.) I contacted each one of my shortlisted clinics and narrowed the list down to one.

Most of the clinics do an egg share open evening once a month, which you may find helpful too.

If I can be of any further assistance, just ask! I think egg sharing is a really amazing thing to do and I really hope my recipient is feeling hopeful in the run up to her pregnancy test.

Lots of luck on your journey. x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey puglover, thanks for your reply you've been very helpful... I don't hold out much hope to be honest basically because of my history but I still think its worth a go will be taking your advice, no harm in trying is there, again thank you x x


----------

